# Waiver application done



## misa1234 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello. I had a 5 year GWP that expired recently, prior to that i had applied for a Waiver which was rejected on the grounds that i moved jobs and did not apply for a new permit. The letter from home affairs said i need to get a DOL Certificate and from what i here that is very hard to get. Has anyone had any success in getting this certificate, i have been working at my current job for over 1 year, will they still have to come and visit the company as it is not a new position. I was simply trying to extend me GWP so that i can begin the process for my Perm Res. I have read quite a few of the posts put up regarding DOL certificates and none seem positive . Am i allowed to continue working at my current job or do i need to leave the country? Someone please help i know there is a positive answer out there :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Misa1234,

Are you currently on any valid permit at all? If not this will cause great issues as you may be overstaying which (as you may know) may lead to you being banned fot a period of time. Are you in the same position at the same company under which the GWP was granted? If so you will need a labour certificate which is hard to get, but possible in certain sectors. If not this is another issue as essentially you shouldnt be working on a permit issued for another job. Do you not qualify for another type of visa such as critical skills or one through a partner such as 11(6)? Labour cert is hard (im in the legal industry so its basically impossible for me to get one) but not always impossible.

Good luck


----------

